# Good public elk land.



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Does anyone know of some good public Elk land hunts here in Utah? It is kinda urgent information. You can send me a PM if you like.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

All of them.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

You are welcome to join everyone on the North Slope this year.  
Or there's the South Slope. There's a few other small areas scattered in Northern Utah but anywhere you go, it's going to be a really tough hunt.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

I am confused. First post says anywhere is good. Second post says anywhere I go is gonna be tough. :?: :?: :?: :|


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

"Good" is relative to expectations. Define "Good" and maybe you could get some more concrete information.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

The Uintas has some GREAT hunting. With that being said, there also many places that look like Wal-Mart parking lot. Get up there this summer do some simple scouting, and when hunting season comes put in the miles, get off the four wheeler or off the road and put some miles on them boots! Your work will be rewarded accordingly.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> I am confused. First post says anywhere is good. Second post says anywhere I go is gonna be tough. :?: :?: :?: :|


Trust me, it's a tough hunt. Unless you have a lot of time to scout, or someone gives you some awesome info to get started with, I wouldn't expect much. I'm not trying to discourage you, just don't want you to get all excited for nothing. The guys that do well on the elk hunts here have a lot of experience. There's always luck, but I wouldn't count on it. 
Go scout the North Slope every chance you get. Look for sign and put some miles on the boots and you may just find yourself a bull. Good Luck


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

I am tryin to find Good-great public land Elk hunting for three people I am guiding. I work at private ranch (1500 acres) as a Elk-deer guide but my hunts are already booked (I only want to kill a certain amount of elk on this property a year) So really all I need is land that has three decent bulls on it. :wink:


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Everyone of Utah's elk units has decent public land bulls...do you have tags? Or, are you looking for someone's honey hole on an any bull unit?

If I were you, I would tell those other people that aren't going to be hunting on your private land that they are up the creek....


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope these 3 people are not paying you any money, otherwise I bet there will be a post on here this fall talking about how 3 hunters got screwed by their guide.
On another note I have a hard time taking anybody seriuos that has a blown up headless ground squirrl as their avator


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

that is really going to test your 'guide' skills.........public 'any bull' hunts are TOUGH. If it were me, I would hunt south slope around Vernal......


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

wyoming2utah said:


> Everyone of Utah's elk units has decent public land bulls...do you have tags? Or, are you looking for someone's honey hole on an any bull unit?
> 
> If I were you, I would tell those other people that aren't going to be hunting on your private land that they are up the creek....


A honey hole would be great! :wink: Let me rephase my question... I am looking for public land that has a decent herd of elk. I can do the rest.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

hockey said:


> I hope these 3 people are not paying you any money, otherwise I bet there will be a post on here this fall talking about how 3 hunters got screwed by their guide.
> On another note I have a hard time taking anybody seriuos that has a blown up headless ground squirrl as their avator


Their will be no such post because if they dont kill they dont pay.

How can you not like my headshot? And I am supposed to take you seriously? :wink: :wink:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

:? :x :x I may not be the smartest cracker out there, but why would you get on a public forum (as a paid guide) looking for places to take clients? Being a guide on a private ranch taking huge bulls at thousands of dollars with a 15% tip is some decent cash. I am just not understanding this real well. Isn't that part of being a guide is scouting your ass off????? So you are asking us to help you (as a guide) to take public land bulls that are difficult to find nice ones, for your clients, to make money off of? HMMMMMMMMMMM maybe I didn't understand your post right and apologize if I took it wrong. Please let me kow if I did.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Take a look at this thread and tyou will know what you need to know about the north slope

viewtopic.php?f=8&t=25829

There are no elk on the north slope


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

What the hell happened to the popcorn munching smiley huh? Was that just on the old DWR forum?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

silvertip said:


> What the hell happened to the popcorn munching smiley huh? Was that just on the old DWR forum?


You mean this one? o-|| o-||

It is still there, it is hidden next to TAZ.


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

jahan said:


> silvertip said:
> 
> 
> > What the hell happened to the popcorn munching smiley huh? Was that just on the old DWR forum?
> ...


Sweet! Now......Tell me where I can gets me a 380 class Bull on public land would ya?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I gotta ask,,elk guide,,What permits do Your "clients" have??
General season?
Spike permits?
certainly doesn't sound like LE tags.....

And as far as public land gos,,,,,hope your licensed and updated on all the new stuff.
The DWR And forest service will not be playing games this fall with Unlicensed guides...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

silvertip said:


> Sweet! Now......Tell me where I can gets me a 380 class Bull on public land would ya?


They are all over the place. You just need to hunt the elevation where they turn into magpies. -_O-


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> On another note I have a hard time taking anybody seriuos that has a blown up headless ground squirrl as their avator


Ditto! I think you're just fishing for a honey hole.

PS. I'm going to be guiding this guy on a public Utah hunt and I want to know where all your honey holes are so that I can get him the best bull possible. I would just like to be able to pick a choose a good-great bull and do as little amount of work as possible. REMEMBER, this is NOT for me but for a guy that I will be guiding. Oh yeah, I'll never hunt there, I promise.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

ok.... WOW! You guys are taking this way to seriously. I am simply asking if you have any information on good public elk land. I guide on private land so I dont know much about the public stuff.I know of a couple decent places but I just wanted to see if you guys knew of any that you would be willing to share. So yes I am asking for advice :| :shock: :| :|


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Scout.... Problem solved!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hope you get some advice...but I think something is rotten in the state of demark... :shock: :mrgreen: :shock:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Scouting is my life, But I cant scout every property in UT. I AM SIMPLY ASKING FOR ADVICE. It would save me alot of time ruunnin around the state of UT and scouting all the land.


----------



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

You're not very bright are you?! Why would anyone here give you any information at all! Everyone here has to scout to find elk. What makes you so special just because your a guide?! You should know better. It's your JOB to get out and scout and find the elk for your "clients". I think you are full of BS and has been said before that you are only looking for other peoples honey holes and you are really not a guide at all. Don't try to play other people here because anyone here in there right mind will not give you any of the information you are looking for. We are not stupid as you seem to think we are!!!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

There is tonz of "GOOD PUBLIC LAND" hunting in the state of Utah. The Wasatch, Monroe, Manti, Fishlake, Boulders, any part of this state can have good bulls on it. For starters what the hell kind of tag do your clients have?? General season, spike?? Bull?? Limited entry..... Muzzleloader???? There is a ton of "public land" in Utah, but your tag may not be good on "any public land"


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

There is a monster bull herd just outside of Eden in the Ogden Valley. You should be able to scout them with your naked eyes from the comfort of your 4-door Ford Power Stroke with the elk and deer stickers in the back window. When Rulon comes out screaming at you that he calling the sheriff, just tell him your a guide and everything will be fine. :roll:


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Here is a good public place to find elk, just wish I could remember where it was. :lol: Sorry.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

:rotfl: -_O- :rotfl: -_O- I Love it! Hey while your at it if anyone can PM me the GPS coordinates to all of the 300 class bulls on public land that would be a big help :lol: :lol: 


But all kidding aside there are elk on almost every public unit in Utah you just have to get out and hike. If you really are a guide this should be no problem for you. I would give anything to get paid to do the thing i love most in the world and that’s not killing elk that’s finding the elk. There is no greater felling. Killing them is just work finding them is the fun part.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

rockymountainelk said:


> But all kidding aside there are elk on almost every public unit in Utah you just have to get out and hike. If you really are a guide this should be no problem for you. I would give anything to get paid to do the thing i love most in the world and that's not killing elk that's finding the elk. There is no greater felling. Killing them is just work finding them is the fun part.


I am the same way that is why I have the job I have. I love scoutin and I do it almost everyday. I guess I just shouldint ask for advice or help on here cause you guys take everything waaay to seriously. You guys excpect the worst and belch it out. Cant say as I blame you but I promise I have no such intentions.
Ps. I have hiked more miles than most of you have hiked your whole life. Their is not one thing I love more to do. I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12. So please stop the insults. :roll: I MEANT NO HARM :?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

utbowhntr said:


> You're not very bright are you?! Why would anyone here give you any information at all! Everyone here has to scout to find elk. What makes you so special just because your a guide?! You should know better. It's your JOB to get out and scout and find the elk for your "clients". I think you are full of BS and has been said before that you are only looking for other peoples honey holes and you are really not a guide at all. Don't try to play other people here because anyone here in there right mind will not give you any of the information you are looking for. We are not stupid as you seem to think we are!!!


No I am not very bright. That is why I am not a doctor, buisness man, lawyer....etc.
I am bright enough to tell that your tryin to pick a fight, and that your very sensative.
And.... I can also tell, your all talk and no proof.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

:roll: 

What kind of guide comes on a public forum that routinely smashes guides and then asks for info on public areas to hunt?????? 

Ban all guiding on all public lands!!!!! :!: 

It should be a pay to play business, lease your land and make your money. 

Oh wait you are already doing that but since you overbooked and don’t want to kill too many bulls off you private land you expect people to tell you where to go on the public land. *\-\*


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

The Red Cloud Loop always holds some elk. I'd take a trip up there and scout around.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It has been asked several times-which tags do your clients have?


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> rockymountainelk said:
> 
> 
> > I am the same way that is why I have the job I have. I love scoutin and I do it almost everyday. I guess I just shouldint ask for advice or help on here cause you guys take everything waaay to seriously. You guys excpect the worst and belch it out. Cant say as I blame you but I promise I have no such intentions.
> > *Ps. I have hiked more miles than most of you have hiked your whole life. Their is not one thing I love more to do. I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.* So please stop the insults. :roll: I MEANT NO HARM :?


Wow, your quite the elk hunter then, killing an elk every year you should know where the elk are. Sure sounds like you have the time to scout, if you do it almost everyday surely you could fit a trip to somewhere new into your busy guiding schedule. :roll:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

C'mon man. I am willing to help anyone out. But the principal behind your request is what I have a problem with. Public land is getting less and less. SFW is a complete joke along with all these other high dollars hunting spots. So the Gen. Pop. hits the public land in hope of taking something, now in turn, your asking us to help you make money off of a bull not even for you. This could start a horrible trend. You have every right as I do to be out there chasing the same elk as I do. I am just not going to support your logic of money when hunting to me isn't about making money, it's about getting away and taking in what mother nature puts in front of me. And if that's an elk I'll take it! _(O)_


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

katorade said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > rockymountainelk said:
> ...


+1 If you are so dang good at hiking and scouting and killing elk every year then why would you ask for some help? Your post sounds fishy to me and maybe that is why people dont want to give you what you want.

The more you post how great you are the deeper the hole your digging for yourself. You need to scout for elk out in the field and not on the computer.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Current creek all over y the berry is cover with elk. Go up there next month and start your scouting and when the hunts come around let me know and I will give you my number so you can call me and I will help pack out the game. :mrgreen: But I will not help pack out spikes/aliens only big bulls. :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.


So, you've killed three elk huh, good job! Not many kids can say that.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Don't overbook next year...otherwise I would probably only expect to get paid by one of those three overbooked clients. Pick a drainage on the North Slope and start hiking south starting at Hwy 150...if you don't like what you see move to the next drainage east...stop when you get to Colorado and start over  
On a different note...being a guide you don't have to be bright, but do you understand the phrase "I scratch your back...you scratch my back"??? Or "no such thing as a free lunch"???
Welcome to public land hunting


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

The only elk I know of on public land is at 41°10'26.70"N 112° 0'25.02"W. Good luck packing it out of there though!!!! :?


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.
> 
> 
> So, you've killed three elk huh, good job! Not many kids can say that.


^^^^^ -8/- ----Elk 1
-8/- ----Elk 2
O*-- ---Elk 3

-()/- -()/-


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

The thing that baffles me about this is, being a professional guide would definitely put you in the know as far as friends and clients and colleagues and such. I would think you would be living and breathing elk and know tons of folks who do as well. Even if you are from out of state, most serious lifers have plenty of contacts made over the years. You would NOT have to come on a public forum asking silly questions like this.
That is why I call B.S. on your story my friend.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> It has been asked several times-which tags do your clients have?


Genreal season.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Huge29 said:
> 
> 
> > It has been asked several times-which tags do your clients have?
> ...


Any bull or Spike?

Edit: I guess you said you are looking for a big bull so that answers that question.  You don't draw an any bull tag, so I am confused? What unit did he draw, I guess maybe what weapon?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.
> 
> 
> So, you've killed three elk huh, good job! Not many kids can say that.


Ha ha how many have you killed? one?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Current creek all over y the berry is cover with elk. Go up there next month and start your scouting and when the hunts come around let me know and I will give you my number so you can call me and I will help pack out the game. :mrgreen: But I will not help pack out spikes/aliens only big bulls. :mrgreen:


You got yourself a deal.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol: 

PS. I am booked, so dont ask for any guided hunts from me.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol:
> 
> PS. I am booked, so dont ask for any guided hunts from me.


The problem is you left more questions than answers in my opinion. You weren't right out front on exactly what the tag was and what weapon. That is very helpful to know. Good luck.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I feel very sorry for your clients also, but maybe it's their fault for hiring a clueless guide that doesnt know where a good place to hunt is, but in the next breathe claims to be the "expert."


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> PS. I am booked, *so dont ask for any guided hunts from me*.


I don't think there's any danger of that :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a 200 class bull, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS. :roll:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol:
> 
> PS. I am booked, so dont ask for any guided hunts from me.


See one day of scouting Utah's public land and you already found some GREAT ELK COUNTRY! :EAT:

So you are all booked for the General Elk Season? -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## silvertip (Sep 27, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a 200 class bull, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS. :roll:


You REALLY dont know when to quit. C'mon man how old are you? 10?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a *200 class bull*, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS. :roll:


If that is the best you can do on private grounds I am sorry.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

This is my second favorite thread of ALL time!!!! The first can't be beat......the Classy Old 1-Eye!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Current creek all over y the berry is cover with elk. Go up there next month and start your scouting and when the hunts come around let me know and I will give you my number so you can call me and I will help pack out the game. :mrgreen: But I will not help pack out spikes/aliens only big bulls. :mrgreen:
> ...


Just so you know that are is a spike unit only. In less you have a LE tag for that area. So if you do kill a big bull out of there you better bet your butt that I will be getting a LE tag for that area or a 5000 cash money from the dwr and you lose your guide linc.Good luck this year.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I was hoping no one would clue him in on the Wasatch being a spike unit...then we could all see what this genius looks like when his picture is on KSL in 6 months hahahahaha


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a 200 class bull, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS.


Pics, it is no good without pics, let's see some pics. :wink:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Pics, it is no good without pics, let's see some pics. :wink:[/quote]

This man speaks the troof! :shock:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

MeanGene said:


> Here is a good public place to find elk, just wish I could remember where it was. :lol: Sorry.


That is just mean Gene. I have enjoyed this thread as well. Sorry you got pounded Guide 4 life, you just got blasted by the the good ol' boys club of the the UWN.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> I was hoping no one would clue him in on the Wasatch being a spike unit...then we could all see what this genius looks like when his picture is on KSL in 6 months hahahahaha


Im sorry. i should have just let my first post be it.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a 200 class bull, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS. :roll:


 :roll: No worries there, we are smart enough to only hire a competent *guide* with our money!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol:
> 
> PS. I am booked, so dont ask for any guided hunts from me.


I am also looking for a great general season any bull area. Since you have found one , you willing to tell me?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want to see pics of a 200 class cow.  In the next breath he claims he only guides hunters... So, you're not willing to "hunt" for a spot, but you'll take people to spots you've been given as long as they're paying you to pimp out the wildlife? Wow... thats a choice piece of ethical decision making right there. :roll:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I just read through this whole thread for the first time. Some smart people in this world....or just trolls :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol:
> ...


Ya sure PM me.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> Pics, it is no good without pics, let's see some pics. :wink:


This man speaks the troof! :shock:[/quote]

These are the only pics I have... http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/members ... ients.html :?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Shockgobble said:
> 
> 
> > Pics, it is no good without pics, let's see some pics. :wink:
> ...


These are the only pics I have... http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/members ... ients.html :?[/quote]
LMFAO! It has come full circle. And then you want us to register on another site to look at bulls you didn't kill? Go hit bft and beg for their help. :O||:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Not only that but he doesn't have anything posted overthere either at least not under the user name he is using here.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > I am also looking for a great general season any bull area. Since you have found one , you willing to tell me?


I wanna hear the answer you get, this must be a great spot you guys should share with me to :lol:

So far this is also in the post Hall of Fame for me!


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":2wa1zmkj]
> 
> 
> > I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.
> ...


Ha ha how many have you killed? one?[/quote:2wa1zmkj]

Wow!! Testing tex o bob, he will be a better "Ethical" Hunter then you will ever be I am sure.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Hey, if you are so willing to share info...then why don't you just post that great spot you found here on the public forum instead of through PMs? 

I clicked on that link you gave us...And I noticed that (1)out of the 4 pictures you have on there only two are from elk (2)you posted those pics TODAY 5/19/2010 at 7:56 PM.....interesting! :roll: Anyone else smell something fishy?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> [quote="TEX-O-BOB":3sxdu24f]
> 
> 
> > I have also killed a elk every year since I was 12.
> ...


Ha ha how many have you killed? one?[/quote:3sxdu24f]

16. All with a recurve bow and wood arrows. 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey EG4life, is your first name Colby?

Sure got the same MO as that infamous forum member that we all know and love screen name(Jimbo53, Cousin Eddie, etc)


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Elkguide4life you're digging a deeper and deeper hole for yourself and quite frankly it's very funny. -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Good-great elk hunting... anywhere in the out-of-doors is good-great elk hunting in Utah, now catching them is another story... and will require a fair amount of time scouting and finding animals that will meet your goals. I am not sharing my spot with anyone, even if they are willing to make the effort to get in there, I want to be able to see animals - not people.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

This thread is becoming EPIC!!!!! :O--O: 

So tell me elkguide4life or whatever it is, if i were to hire you ( hypathetically of course, b/c you're all booked), how much would you charge me? Based on that rate you garuntee me a 200 class bull? :? Then out or your years of being a guide, the only pictures you have available are the ones you posted today? So why don't you help us and give yourself some credibility and let us know what outfitter you work for. That way we can see how legit you are.............I got nothing but time cupcake! o-||


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm guessing Mossback outfitters, Elk guide 4 life is taking some big bulls! :lol:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

After reading all of this, I have to wonder.....are some of you completely retarded, or just being *****?

I'm really not sure.
:lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I wanna know about this spot too! post it up!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if this will help you or not, but I was out looking around and found some REAL nice elk country....still a bit of snow up high, but it looks promising.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

That picture is weird to look at kinda makes me sick. I know where that is I'm heading there in the morning.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> ok.... WOW! You guys are taking this way to seriously.* I am simply asking if you have any information on good public elk land.* :shock: :| :|


YES, I DO!


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Bowdacious said:


> Hey, if you are so willing to share info...then why don't you just post that great spot you found here on the public forum instead of through PMs?
> 
> I clicked on that link you gave us...And I noticed that (1)out of the 4 pictures you have on there only two are from elk (2)you posted those pics TODAY 5/19/2010 at 7:56 PM.....interesting! :roll: Anyone else smell something fishy?


I am not a bird watcher like you other ladies. I dont carry a camera with me wherever I go. I swear that I have killed and helped kill alot more elk. But you guys are entitled to your BS opinions. To be honest with you I think you guys are jealous that I have accomplished more and killed more. So you take it out on me, I guess I will just have to roll with the punches.
Bring it on ladies! This all you got?!! :^8^:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Renegade said:


> After reading all of this, I have to wonder.....are some of you completely retarded, or just being *****?
> 
> I'm really not sure.
> :lol:


Welcome to the good side! :wink:

To answer your question they are retards and *****.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

NHS said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but I was out looking around and found some REAL nice elk country....still a bit of snow up high, but it looks promising.


Sorry I dont shoot anything that moves like you other ladies. I shoot big bulls, Not cows but thanks for tryin. I bet you didint go *hiking* (excuse my language) to find that elk. You probably pulled it off the internet while drinkin a beer.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

STEVO said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > Well... Thanks for your wonderful help guys. It was very entertaining. I have located some great elk country so I will not be needing any more of your helpful advice  I will post some pics of the big boys when we kill em. Good luck on your HONEY HOLES. :lol:
> ...


Ya I will send you a PM.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

eg4life, 
If you came on here and posted up some pics of these nice bulls you have killed, I promise 97% of the people on here would congrats. you and tell you how awesome they are! Of course you would get some jabbing b/c of the fishiness of your stories, but all you have to do is give us some kind of proof. So what outfitter di you work for? I would like to know your name as well, if I were a guide I would want everyone to know my name for booking hunts!! But I can understand not posting your name now. Still, knowing your outfitter would be a great start!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Shockgobble said:


> eg4life,
> If you came on here and posted up some pics of these nice bulls you have killed, I promise 97% of the people on here would congrats. you and tell you how awesome they are! Of course you would get some jabbing b/c of the fishiness of your stories, but all you have to do is give us some kind of proof. So what outfitter di you work for? I would like to know your name as well, if I were a guide I would want everyone to know my name for booking hunts!! But I can understand not posting your name now. Still, knowing your outfitter would be a great start!


Because he is fake. He is a troll and he has no life. I know several people just like him. They lie their entire life and they think it is normal practice. I bet this ******* is a poacher too. Are you wannabeelkguide? You meet he criteria to the "T". Haven't you had enough of taking it in the ass yet? I would think that you would have got the picture by now. NOBODY is going to tell you where good elk hunting is. It takes time, money, and BRAINS to find them. Which you have none. Did you check on bft yet?


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Ask someone where to get a good burger while out hunting, not a problem. Where, and how to pick up their ex old lady, not a problem. Advice on hunting techniques, great. Just getting on the forum and asking where to find the elk when you are the elk guide for life? :roll: 

Tell me or show me your favorite spot. (Think about it?) Better yet, post it on the forum so everyone can show up! We'll just have a forum party at your place.


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> He is fake. He is a troll and he has no life. I know several people just like him. They lie their entire life and they think it is normal practice. I bet this **** is a poacher too. Are you wannabeelkguide? You meet he criteria to the "T". Haven't you had enough of taking it in ****? I would think that you would have got the picture by now. NOBODY is going to tell you where good elk hunting is. It takes time, money, and BRAINS to find them. Which you have none. Did you check on bft yet?


 :shock:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> This thread is becoming EPIC!!!!! :O--O:
> 
> So tell me elkguide4life or whatever it is, if i were to hire you ( hypathetically of course, b/c you're all booked), how much would you charge me? Based on that rate you garuntee me a 200 class bull? :? Then out or your years of being a guide, the only pictures you have available are the ones you posted today? So why don't you help us and give yourself some credibility and let us know what outfitter you work for. That way we can see how legit you are.............I got nothing but time cupcake! o-||


I charge 4000$ for a bull. I work for BC outfitters. The pics were posted yesterday cause I made a new album and put those pics in them. I didint want you ladies to see my personal album. Even though I give you this true info I know your gonna call me a A-hole and a liar so I dont know why I keep answering your dumb questions. Probably because I have never had this much pleasure gettin a bunch of ladies pissed before! :rotfl: :shock:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> eg4life,
> If you came on here and posted up some pics of these nice bulls you have killed, I promise 97% of the people on here would congrats. you and tell you how awesome they are! Of course you would get some jabbing b/c of the fishiness of your stories, but all you have to do is give us some kind of proof. So what outfitter di you work for? I would like to know your name as well, if I were a guide I would want everyone to know my name for booking hunts!! But I can understand not posting your name now. Still, knowing your outfitter would be a great start!


Go for it ....http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/members ... s27-3.html
What do you wanna bet you guys will still talk s%@? You will come up with some other excuse.
As you can tell I dont back down easily....... 8)


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

"After eating an entire bull, a mountain lion felt so good he started roaring. He kept it up until a hunter came along and shot him. The moral: When you're full of bull, keep your mouth shut." — Will Rogers

:V|:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

page 6:


Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Just so you know I guide over ten hunters a season and every hunter I have guided has killed at least a 200 class bull, or a cow which ever the tag was for. But I wouldint guide you if you paid me 8000$ I only guide HUNTERS. :roll:


page 9:


Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Sorry I dont shoot anything that moves like you other ladies. I shoot big bulls, Not cows but thanks for tryin. I bet you didint go *hiking* (excuse my language) to find that elk. You probably pulled it off the internet while drinkin a beer.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Hey EG4life, is your first name Colby?
> 
> Sure got the same MO as that infamous forum member that we all know and love screen name(Jimbo53, Cousin Eddie, etc)


Sounds like someone has you nailed down. I would probably be careful of your "hunting" extertise being 16 years old claiming you have more miles or bulls than most people on here. Nothing like a young buck and the testosterone starting to form! Now that I know you just a boy I will give you the benefit of the doubt! the fish was THIS BIG I SWEAR!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

hopefully they're putting plenty of saltpeter in the water in Wanship...


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> page 6:
> 
> 
> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> ...


[/quote:20i5vozy]

Learn how to read! Page 6: Every hunter I have *GUIDED* has killed at least a 200 class bull or a cow. (I guide cow hunts)
Page 9: *I shoot big bulls* not cows. ( I shoot bulls ) :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Just checking


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Shockgobble said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey EG4life, is your first name Colby?
> ...


Just a boy? HA! How many miles did you hike yesterday? how bout the day before? Or the day before that? Because I Hike at least three miles a day. I also am a landscaper, work for a contracter, Guide for a outfitter, and cut firewood for a living. The age of a person is not what determines wether he is a man or not. :x


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Just checking


BUSTED!


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> Just a boy? HA! How many miles did you hike yesterday? how bout the day before? Or the day before that? Because I Hike at least three miles a day. I also am a landscaper, work for a contracter, Guide for a outfitter, and cut firewood for a living. The age of a person is not what determines wether he is a man or not. :x


Napolean, I am not going to argue with someone who has a curphew, can't drive past 11 pm, and has their mom wash their hunting clothes for them. Maybe you should calm down and go listen to some Jonhas Brothers or Justin Beiber (sp?) or whatever you crazy teenages do these days. :O--O--O:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

> Hi fellas! I'll take you huntin as soon as I finish my milk and cookies!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Just out of curiosity, where do you get the tags for all of these big bulls you shoot?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Elk guide 4 life said:


> Sorry I dont shoot anything that moves like you other ladies. *I shoot big bulls*, Not cows but thanks for tryin. I bet you didint go *hiking* (excuse my language) to find that elk. You probably pulled it off the internet while drinkin a beer.


I am sure they are all in the 200 class! If your trophy elk are that big I wonder if you have any mule deer in the 50 class?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

how do you score a cow ?i wounder what my 4 cows that I have killed scored.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> how do you score a cow ?i wounder what my 4 cows that I have killed scored.


We have gone over this before, you measure the teets. :mrgreen:


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey KID, I got a 1 word piece of advice for you: Education. Get your a%$^ to school!
I have a 16yr old and the last thing I want them doing at your age is cutting firewood for a living.
Oh and by the way since your into p*%$#* matches, I'll bet she has killed a bigger bull than you have?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > how do you score a cow ?i wounder what my 4 cows that I have killed scored.
> ...


Now I know. so the next cow I kill I will do that. So im guessing my cows are in the 150 or higher. :mrgreen:


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Just curious, 
Why on earth would someone pay you $4000 for a guided elk hunt on *public land*, when they can pay $4000 for a guided hunt on a *CWMU *with 90-100% success rate on a 250-300 class bull??????????????????

I think I would rather hunter a CWMU for $4000, especially when my guide knows as much as I do about the public area I'm hunting. I think some guys are getting screwed!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> UtahHuntingDirect said:
> 
> 
> > page 6:
> ...


[/quote:2hwncmi9]

Learn how to read! Page 6: Every hunter I have *GUIDED* has killed at least a 200 class bull or a cow. (I guide cow hunts)
Page 9: *I shoot big bulls* not cows. ( I shoot bulls ) :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote:2hwncmi9]

Yeah we can tell you like to shoot the "bull"! So much its running out of your ears!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Still waiting for pics of a 200 class cow..... 

--\O

So far all you've been able to produce is a 200 class pile of this....


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

OH MY GOSH! :lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Would you all consider those "clumps"?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Just out of curiosity, where do you get the tags for all of these big bulls you shoot?


I am a poacher, remember?
-_O-


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

HJB said:


> Just curious,
> Why on earth would someone pay you $4000 for a guided elk hunt on *public land*, when they can pay $4000 for a guided hunt on a *CWMU *with 90-100% success rate on a 250-300 class bull??????????????????
> 
> I think I would rather hunter a CWMU for $4000, especially when my guide knows as much as I do about the public area I'm hunting. I think some guys are getting screwed!!!


I charge 200$ for public land.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > UtahHuntingDirect said:
> ...


Learn how to read! Page 6: Every hunter I have *GUIDED* has killed at least a 200 class bull or a cow. (I guide cow hunts)
Page 9: *I shoot big bulls* not cows. ( I shoot bulls ) :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:[/quote:2z5dw3sq]
You also need to learn how to read.

Yeah we can tell you like to shoot the "bull"! So much its running out of your ears![/quote:2z5dw3sq]


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

Riverrat77 said:


> Still waiting for pics of a 200 class cow.....
> 
> --\O
> 
> So far all you've been able to produce is a 200 class pile of this....


Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow :shock: :shock: -oOo-


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow


I thought you measured her nipples on your hunts. Why would anyone hire someone to help them kill a 200 class bull elk?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow
> 
> 
> I thought you measured her nipples on your hunts. Why would anyone hire someone to help them kill a 200 class bull elk?


If you were to look "stupid" up in the dictionary, your name would be under it along with many others on this forum. You cant find anything wrong with me anymore so come up with this junk? Do me a favor and act your age.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> If you were to look "stupid" up in the dictionary, your name would be under it along with many others on this forum. You cant find anything wrong with me anymore so come up with this junk? Do me a favor and act your age.


 -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- -_O- Oh now you say many of us are"stupid." Oh my you might just have your panties in a wad. If you were an honest man who didn't tell fishy stories then you wouldn't be defending yourself right now. You also claim to be a guide, but I doubt that because of the things you have posted. You're more like a wanabee guide, but you're still in grade school.

Most people wouldn't give you the sweat on their butt if you were dying in the desert of thirst and you were their wonderful guide.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I really think we need to stop this thread. All I am seeing a stupid kid/fake/jerk or whatever he is make a mockery of all of us by stiring the pot. We are all taking his bait and stiring just that much more! Ignore the lying ******* let's get back to what this forum is really for.... *Hunters discussing real hunting*


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Real easy way to settle this, what outfit do you work for?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hogan he won't say nor does he have many pictures of his accomplishments. He's more talk than anything else, and yes he's probably just baiting people.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

He said earlier, I think he said DC Outfitters? He has since edited it out of his post.


----------



## BucksNBulls (May 27, 2008)

HE said he worked for BC Outfitters?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

then I wonder if Dennis Jacobs knows him.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> > Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow
> 
> 
> I thought you measured her nipples on your hunts. Why would anyone hire someone to help them kill a 200 class bull elk?


Hell has frozen over, me and CS agree on something!!!!! I also wondered why a person would hire someone to help them kill a 200 class bull elk? :lol:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > > Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow
> ...


 :roll: pot meet kettle! I've come to the conclusion that you are totally full of ****!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> coyoteslayer said:
> 
> 
> > > Actually your full of CRAP! Their is no such thing as a 200 class cow
> ...


I don't think you guys are alone. I wondered the same thing! A 200 inch bull is not anything special, I'd gladly kill one but for sure as hell would not pay someone ANYTHING to take me to one.

Just my professional opinion.......*ELK GUIDE IS A LYING ****! :!: :!: *


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BucksNBulls said:


> HE said he worked for BC Outfitters?


Yeap that what he wrote!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here are the BC Outfitters that I have found for Utah.

Broadmouth Canyon Adventures
http://utah.com/guide/place3010/service4047/profile29012.htm

Back Country Outfitters.
http://utah.com/guide/place161/service4047/profile16720.htm

Book Cliff Outfitters.
http://utah.com/guide/place3005/service4047/profile15069.htm

Which one do you work for?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Mojo1 said:


> BucksNBulls said:
> 
> 
> > HE said he worked for BC Outfitters?
> ...


Bull Crap!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > BucksNBulls said:
> ...


 :lol: that does fit the intials doesn't it? :wink:


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> If you were to look "stupid" up in the dictionary, your name would be under it along with many others on this forum. You cant find anything wrong with me anymore so come up with this junk? Do me a favor and act your age.


"guide", did your parent have any kids that lived? Honest question cuz i have my doubts.
:-|O|-:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Bull Crap Outfitters sounds about right :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I've read every reply to this thread... There goes some wasted time. 

I haven't heard most of your comebacks since the second grade! 
Most of these guys on here are willing to help somewhat. But elk hunting land is worth is weight in gold, and most people aren't gong to tell some guy they have never met before across an open forum for everyone to read. These guy's on here know their stuff. If you disagree, well than thats to bad. It's also even harder to beleive somebody who won't answer any questions thats are asked. Good luck kid!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> *If you were to look "stupid" up in the dictionary, your name would be under it along with many others on this forum. *You cant find anything wrong with me anymore so come up with this junk? Do me a favor and act your age.


Feller, I'm gonna give you some life advice. In instances where several people are making similar judgements about you, instead of labeling everyone else being an "idiot' or "stupid", it may be a good time to consider the validity of what they are all agreeing on.

With that said, grow up and consider reading the forum rules if you'd like to continue posting your childish rhetoric.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > *If you were to look "stupid" up in the dictionary, your name would be under it along with many others on this forum. *You cant find anything wrong with me anymore so come up with this junk? Do me a favor and act your age.
> ...


I'm not so sure that's good advice considering that he has gotten the panties of 99% of the posters here in a giant wad, I'd say that he owns each & every one of them.

I find this thread to be one of the most hilarious threads I've ever read on a message board. You people who replied need to go back and read what you wrote. You all sound like 7th grade (I know-I live with 2 7th graders) locker room participants.

Some of you should think before you go off like the space shuttle.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I don't know if this will help you or not, but I was out looking around and found some REAL nice elk country....still a bit of snow up high, but it looks promising.


Hey, I think that's in Wyoming, not Utah.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Elk guide 4 life. said:
> ...


I'll consider your words, as well as the source....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Does anyone here recall Bizman from the old forum? Seems like it could be him!


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

jahan said:


> He said earlier, I think he said DC Outfitters? He has since edited it out of his post.


I did not edit anything. I work for Big Canyon Outfitters.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

What's the website?


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

What have we learned from this topic?
1. Never ask for advice on a forum
2. No matter how much proof you give the ladies they still wont belive you.
3. Dont mention your a guide. (its like sticken your head in a hornets nest)
4. Tell the ladies what they want to hear. Or else....
5. Men act like children on forums.
6. I can easily get 20 men very mad very easily.
7. Certain People on these forums dont know the diffrence between a bull or a cow.
8.Certain People on these forums dont know how to read.
9. Certain People on these forums are fragile
10. Certain People on these forums are all talk no show.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> I really think we need to stop this thread. All I am seeing a stupid kid/fake/jerk or whatever he is make a mockery of all of us by stiring the pot. We are all taking his bait and stiring just that much more! Ignore the lying **** let's get back to what this forum is really for.... *Hunters discussing real hunting*


Finally a ADULT! I like the way you think. thanks for being the good example. You obviously hate me but I am still gonna follow in your footsteps and leave this topic to the children.
Its time to stir the pot some where else 

Till we meet again,
Your Elk Guide 4 life. :wink:


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> What have we learned from this topic?
> 1. Never ask for advice on a forum
> 2. No matter how much proof you give the ladies they still wont belive you.
> 3. Dont mention your a guide. (its like sticken your head in a hornets nest)
> ...


He may, in fact, guide for Big Canyon Outfitters, 1925 S. West Hoytsville Rd., Coalville UT 84017, which was apparently named for the Big Canyon which is 3 1/2 miles west of I-80 between Coalville and Wanship per the Wanship topo map, and which borders Big Mountain CWMU. But if that is true, why in tarnation would he need to ask for good elk hunting habitat when he lives/works in the middle of it. It's true that all of the close surrounding land is private, not public, but he knows, or should know, the kind of habitat to look for, and he has plenty of time to scout the public lands 30 or 40 miles in every direction from Coalville/Wanship, and he has plenty of elk hunting neighbors who should be willing to help him out with specifics, but even they probably won't give him as much information (honey holes) as he is seeking.

Guide 4 life, you're the professional, or you should be, and should be gathering this information on your own, and we should be able to ask you for general information, not the other way around. (Hint; there's good public elk habitat all around Coalville/Wanship about 40 miles out in every direction. Let us know when you find some.)


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

EG4L,,,,,,A couple last pieces of advice..
You need to look into these new laws before guiding on public ground and get licensed..
Must be 18 and have High school diploma before you can start the rigorous process....

R156. Commerce, Occupational and Professional Licensing.
R156-79. Hunting Guides and Outfitters Licensing Act Rule.
R156-79-101. Title.
This rule is known as the "Hunting Guides and Outfitters Licensing Act Rule".


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > Elk guide 4 life. said:
> ...


It is called having fun, have you heard of it? :mrgreen: :lol: When someone comes on here obviously looking for a punishment, I like to give it to them. I don't think this dude is a bad guy and I personally find some of his posts funny. Hope he sticks around and learns the ways if you know what I mean, he would have been given lots of help if he would have approached things differently, but I think he is doing this on purpose, but who cares, I am having fun! :lol:


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> EG4L,,,,,,A couple last pieces of advice..
> You need to look into these new laws before guiding on public ground and get licensed..
> Must be 18 and have High school diploma before you can start the rigorous process....
> 
> ...


You do have to be licensed and have a tiltle but you dont have to be 18. I am going to guide school in montanna either this year or next so I can be licensed.


----------



## Elk guide 4 life. (May 14, 2010)

elkfromabove said:


> Elk guide 4 life. said:
> 
> 
> > What have we learned from this topic?
> ...


 I know this land your speaking of like the back of my hand. *But their something called management*
We only guide a certain amount of people a year on this land.
40 miles in each direction is private property and as they used to let us lease their land, they dont allow that any longer. My problem is I have more land than hunters that is why the the question that has pissed you all off.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

R156-79-302a. Qualifications for Licensure - Application Requirements.
In accordance with Subsections 58-1-203(1) and 58-1-301(3) and Section 58-79-302,
the application requirements for licensure are defined herein.
(1) An application for licensure as a hunting guide shall be accompanied by:
(a) a current certification of criminal history record for the applicant issued by
the state of Utah or the applicant's state of residency;
(b) a current certification of wildlife violation record for the applicant issued
by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources or the State Wildlife Agency of the
applicant's state of residency;
(c) a verification of licensure from any state or territory of the United States
or province of Canada in which the applicant has been licensed as a hunting guide; and
(d) a copy of a current photo identification for the applicant showing the
applicant is at least 18 years of age. Acceptable photo identification shall include:
(i) a driver license issued by a state of the United States of America or the
District of Columbia; or
(ii) an identification card issued by a federal, state or local government agency
of the United States of America.
(2) An application for licensure as an outfitter shall be accompanied by:
(a) a current certification of criminal history record for the applicant issued by
the state of Utah or the applicant's state of residency;
2
(b) a current certification of wildlife violation record for the applicant issued
by the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources or the State Wildlife Agency of the
applicant's state of residency;
(c) a verification of licensure from any state or territory of the United States
or province of Canada in which the applicant has been licensed; and
(d) a copy of a current photo identification for the applicant showing the
applicant is at least 18 years of age. Acceptable photo identification shall include:
(i) a driver license issued by a state of the United States of America or the
District of Columbia; or
(ii) an identification card issued by a federal, state or local government agency
of the United States of America.
R156-79-302b. Qualifications for Licensure - Education Requirements.
(1) For the purposes of this rule, to show an applicant has successfully completed
the basic education, any hunting guide or outfitter applicant shall provide the
following:
(a) documentation of having obtained a high school diploma or its equivalent or a
higher education degree; and
(b) documentation showing the completion of a first aid and CPR course.
R156-79-302c. Qualifications for Licensure - Examination Requirements.
(1) For the purposes of this rule, to show an applicant possesses a minimum degree
of skill and ability, the applicant shall meet one of the following requirements:
(a) an applicant as a hunting guide shall pass the Utah Hunting Guide Examination
or the Utah Outfitters Examination with a passing score of at least 75%; or
(b) an applicant as an outfitter shall pass the Utah Outfitters Examination with a
passing score of at least 75%.
(2) An individual who fails an examination may retake the failed examination as
follows:
(a) no sooner then 30 days following any failure, up to three failures; and
(b) no sooner than six months following any failure thereafter.
(3) The examination shall include an assessment of the applicant's knowledge of
the Division hunting guide and outfitter statute and rules, the Utah Division of Wildlife
Resources statutes and rules, the United States Forest Service and the Federal Bureau of
Land Management hunting guidelines and rules and the Utah Hunter Safety Course guidelines
and rules.
R156-79-302d. Qualifications for Licensure - Good Moral Character.
(1) Any one or more of the following may disqualify an individual from obtaining
or holding a hunting guide or outfitters license:
(a) violation of a state or federal wildlife, hunting guide or outfitter statute
or regulation that includes:
(i) an imprisonment for more than five days within the previous five years;
(ii) an unsuspended fine of more than $2,000 imposed in the previous 12 months;
(iii) an unsuspended fine of more than $3,000 imposed in the previous 36 months;
or
(iv) an unsuspended fine of more than $5,000 imposed in the previous 60 months;
(b) any felony conviction within the last five years;
(c) a conviction for a felony offense against a person under Title 76, Chapter 5,
Utah Criminal Code, Offenses Against the Person, within the last ten years;
(d) a conviction for three or more misdemeanors involving wildlife violations;
(e) a conviction for a misdemeanor crime of moral turpitude;
(f) a suspension or disciplinary action involving an individual's right to obtain
or exercise the privileges granted by a hunting guide or outfitter license in this state
or another state of the United States, province of Canada, by the Federal Bureau of Land
Management or by the United States Forest Service; and
(g) a loss of the right to hunt in this state or another state of the United
States or province of Canada.
3
R156-79-302e. Qualifications for Licensure - Experience Requirements.
(1) For the purposes of this rule, to show an applicant meets the training
requirements as a hunting guide, the applicant shall produce the following:
(a) documentation showing certification of completion of a basic hunting guide
training program pursuant to Section R156-79-601; or
(b) document of 100 days of experience as a hunting guide.
(2) To show an applicant meets the training requirements as an outfitter, the
applicant shall produce the following:
(a) documentation showing certification of completion of a basic outfitter
training program pursuant to Section R156-79-602; or
(b) documentation of 100 days of experience as an outfitter.
(3) The documentation required in Subsections (1)(b) and (2)(b) shall include:
(a) an affidavit by either a hunting guide or outfitter attesting to the
experience claimed by the applicant;
(b) self-authenticating guarantees of reliability include, but are not limited to:
(i) federal land agency records; and
(ii) client affidavits or letters.
(3) Three days of experience may be waived by the Division in collaboration with
the Board for every day of training completed by an applicant who has attended a hunting
guide or outfitter school approved by the Division in collaboration with the Board


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> [quote="goofy elk":25yk0kg3]EG4L,,,,,,A couple last pieces of advice..
> You need to look into these new laws before guiding on public ground and get licensed..
> Must be 18 and have High school diploma before you can start the rigorous process....
> 
> ...


You do have to be licensed and have a tiltle* but you dont have to be 18.* I am going to guide school in montanna either this year or next so I can be licensed.[/quote:25yk0kg3]

You just gave away your age, boy! But, who cares right? Because I bet in those very long and distinguished 16 years that you have been around, you have seen more elk killed in more elk country than 98% of the guys/gals here on the UWN. Let me bow down to your 16 years and beg for GOOD/GREAT elk honey holes from YOU, oh wise and successful* elk guide for life.* If I ever see you out on the mountain, I'll be sure to kiss your feet. :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> You do have to be licensed and have a tiltle but you dont have to be 18. I am going to guide school in montanna either this year or next so I can be licensed.


In all seriousness - be very careful with your selection of "guide school". Living in Montana for a few years, most of these so called "guide schools" are total frauds. Many guides use these as a fradulent way of getting young men to come up in the summer and PAY the guides, to do all the nasty grunt work they don't want to do themselves. These things are infamous for making their "students" spend all the time mending tents, shoveling out corrals, cleaning all the cook gear, and other typical ranch chores with no real lessons on how to guide. Some will throw in a token day of "glassing the hillsides" to make a kid feel better. But think about it. The BEST way to learn to guide is to go along in the fall with an experienced guide. Game are in different places, use those places differently, and behave quite differently in the fall than in the summer. Just sayin'. Most of these really are total rip-offs. Be extemely cautious before you send them any money for "guide school."


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> Renegade said:
> 
> 
> > Treehugnhuntr said:
> ...


Oh I fully understand! I'm referring to the "read the forum rules if you want to continue posting" part.

Based on that rule, there would be a lot of folks on this thread being shown the door.

Picking on people who post bait threads is fun, but it's just as fun to watch the meltdowns by the folks who bite!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I have been hooked many times, I know what you are saying.  :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

speaking of that Pro, how is that going for Shane and them?


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Elk guide 4 life. said:


> [quote="goofy elk":3etvm7b1]EG4L,,,,,,A couple last pieces of advice..
> You need to look into these new laws before guiding on public ground and get licensed..
> Must be 18 and have High school diploma before you can start the rigorous process....
> 
> ...


You do have to be licensed and have a tiltle but you dont have to be 18. I am going to guide school in montanna either this year or next so I can be licensed.[/quote:3etvm7b1]

Actually you do have to be 18. Just like you have to be 18 to sell anything on E-bay. It's called a voidable contract. Whether it's verbal, oral or written. It's b/c a child (under 18) can disaffirm the contract and does not hold the mental capacity to make such agreements. Don't worry, once you get to college you will learn all that stuff! :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

From another thread this "high profile guide" was trying to get info. I think he does Pdog guides now!!! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:



stablebuck said:


> Elk Guide 4 Life, are you from Louisiana? I haven't seen someone ask for so many handouts since Hurricane Katrina! :lol:


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Here is my best guess on this whole deal. I think this kid may or may not work for Big Canyon Outfitters. Nothing personal against guides, but having a big tract of completely private land, with a limited number of clients per year and a well managed herd in prime elk country, just about any 18 year old with crap for brains could indeed eek out a living as a guide. (Heck, look at ol' Fred up there on Hardscrabble, if that man can make a living guiding, I think just about anyone on private land can) 

Second, I'm pretty sure that Big Canyon isn't authorizing any hunts outside their property, because from a legal standpoint, their insurance (providing they are indeed insured) wouldn't cover any accidents or liability not expressly written into their original contract. And if they were indeed to go into the public sector, it would open them to a huge liability should a client even twist an ankle. Yeah I know everyone signs a waiver, but coming from my sister who is an attorney, just about any lawyer worth his salt can get around a waiver either through the fact that the litigation alone costs more than settling, or that any undisclosed risk can completly invalidate the waiver. 

Third and more importantly, to be able to guide on public land, legally, you are required to have forest use permits issued from the governing body in charge of the piece of land. Or at least back in the day when I played with the idea of going into the business you did. The fact that our "guide" hadn't selected a unit when he started this thread tells me that he doesn't have the legally required permits, and chances are there's no way he will get them. There is a limited number available and they only get reassigned when someone else quits the business or fails to renew. That being said, there are a handful of guys that always operated without the peermits and hoped to not get caught. I ran into one of these guys on the north slope a couple years back and couldn't help but feel sorry for the two new yorkers he had in tow. 

To put this all into what i think this boils down to, I fully acknowledge that this might be a troll or some punk kid who is full of crap.

What I suspect is also possible is this is a kid with a year or two of experience on private land (and very little by way of people skills), who is tired of working his keister off to see the landowner take the lions share of the money. I think he may have decided to moonlight during the general season, and to his credit, there are a lot of idiots from back east that would pay to kill a 200 class elk. They don't know how to score an elk, or realize what a low score a 200 class elk is, or that they could very easily do it themselves for a lot less money. But I also think that this kid is going to have a rude awakening trying to make a living on public land knowing how likely it is that once you find a good bull on public land, you're pretty lucky for it to not be run off on opening morning, much less be able to handle the alleged 3 clients. And it's just a matter of time before you get in trouble for not getting the appropriate licensure as a guide (remember you don't need the new licensing requirement this year if you guide exclusively on private land) or the appropriate forest use permits. 

Either way, if he's that confident in his abilty to get his clients tags punched, I think he doesn't need help from lowly public hunters like us. And I think we'd all be just fine to no longer engage him in conversation. 

I do find it funny to see he started this same thread involving turkeys over in the upland game section of the forum as well, and I'm sure he's got plenty of "200 class" turkeys to his credit as well.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

Great post Wasatch! I as probably many on here would have helped him out in a second if the story didn't come across shady from the get go. You know, something like, hey I am a new guide and getting into this a little bit. Have a few clients for public land and looking for some help. And then in return offer us something. I can turkey hunt with the best of them, elk and deer I am just ok, where as others are awesome at elk and deer!!! But we don't come on here braggin what we can or have done! And most of us WILL help anyone. But to call out people with 3,4, and 5 decades of hunting on you and treat them like sh*t isn't cool in my book.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I completely agree. The part that cracks me up is that of all the people you could call out, he chose Tex. That man kills his average animal at a range measured in feet not yards, with primitive equipment that most of us would be lucky to get a shot at one elk, much less 16. About the only guy i'd be less likely to call out on this forum than Tex might be Pro.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I completely agree. The part that cracks me up is that of all the people you could call out, he chose Tex. That man kills his average animal at a range measured in feet not yards, with primitive equipment that most of us would be lucky to get a shot at one elk, much less 16. About the only guy i'd be less likely to call out on this forum than Tex might be Pro.


LOL, yeah when I first registered for this new forum, Tex was the first one to respond to my post. I was like "who the F is this guy?" He thought I was a Utard new to the game and I thought the same about him LOL. Wise idea to keep my mouth shut for the most part. I still gotta get down to his shop sometime and meet him, it's only like 10 min away. So Tex if you're reading this, I will find you!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I do find it funny to see he started this same thread involving turkeys over in the upland game section of the forum as well, and I'm sure he's got plenty of "200 class" turkeys to his credit as well.


He asked the same thing about P-dogs on the other animals forum. He sure does ask a lot of questions doesn't he?


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

You know, for such an accomplished guide, I am kind of surprised that he doesn't already have a connection for what appears, any of his target species.

But hey, he found those elk in one day, and I'm sure with his vast experience in public land guiding, he knows exactly how to find the animals and where they'll be on opening morning, after the weeklong disruption of everyone showing up, last minute scouting, all the atv traffic, and the army of hoochi-mama's. I'm sure he'll do just fine. I just wish I had the money to sign up for a service that confident.

Guess I'll just have to settle for working for it like I' ve done for the last 23 years.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> So Tex if you're reading this, I will find you!


I've gone to bed with better thoughts... :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Actually, this is no 16 year old kid or of that same ilk. He is someone who wants to disrupt the forum and gloat elsewhere...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

wondering if he has located the big herd on the west desert vernon if he has he is better 
than i am and he could get his cliants tags punched there.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

This is the funniest thread I have ever followed. :O•-:


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think this Guy would poop himself if he ever saw a "real" trophy bull....Dude, when you wanna start taking the Elk hunting seriously, give Pro a call...you might learn a thing or two...or five. :roll: :wink:   ...seriously 200 class bull? :rotfl:


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Monte Cristo holds some huge bulls.....u should give it a try! :shock:


----------

